# Lost skirt: take-out at the Numbers



## druse (Jun 8, 2004)

IR skirt yellow & grey, small tunnel with two dots of aquaseal on the top where my overthruster rubbed. I must have dropped it while loading my gear. If found call me 501-514-5878 Thanks!


----------



## druse (Jun 8, 2004)

*Skirt Found Thanks!*

Thanks Tim!


----------

